# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  axolotl scared of food O_o

## limnologist

Hey everyone, Ive had a male axie for about 4 months now and hes been great until just about a month ago when he refused to eat.
His main diet is homebred goldfish, endler's guppies, ghost shrimp, and red wigglers. what he does is he attacks the food, chews it up, spits it out, and then swims away scared when the food moves, refusing to attack the food for the rest of the day, the temperature is not a problem, he isnt constipated, he isnt sick, ive already tried putting him in the fridge, he has only lost a very small amount of weight too.

any tips?

----------


## rupertxgiles

Interesting... not sure what the problem is but the diet you are feeding is bad. The staple for axolotls should be earthworms supplemented with pellets and the occasional frozen bloodworms.

----------


## limnologist

The majority of his diet IS worms, the red wigglers, and then the fish are used as treats. I figured out the problem anyway. he decided his food was to large (even though I never increased the size of his food) and refused to eat anything larger than 1/2 an inch -_- axies are so picky

----------

